# Makeup of the Day!



## everythingandnothin (Jul 9, 2015)

*Hey Makeup lovers! I think it would be fun if we all post our makeup of the day in this thread! You can describe what you are wearing or upload a picture or video! I would love to see your creations and what you used! I love seeing what other people do with makeup! *

I'll start the first one:





I used the new Wet n Wild Venice Beach Collection to create this bright summer eye look! *Now let's see your creations! *


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 9, 2015)

A great look! love the eyes. Thanks for posting!


----------



## JenQ (Jul 9, 2015)

Very cute, I love the colours!


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Jul 15, 2015)

Love the colors! I love adding a pop of color to the lower lash line, might have to try something similar sometime!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 16, 2015)

@@deathbypolkadot thank you so much! I love adding pops of color to the lower lash line too! If you create something similar let me know!! I would love to see what you come up with!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 16, 2015)

Today, I decided to do a bold lip! It is the Stila liquid lipstick!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2015)

beautiful! love the lip color!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2015)

featured on the home page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Sophietrentacarlini (Jul 16, 2015)

Love these looks! I'm rocking the teal liner with a green shimmer! Posted the details on my blog!

(link removed)


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 16, 2015)

@@Reija Thanx so much! I loved the lip color as well!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 18, 2015)

I love playing with makeup on the weekend! I would love to see what makeup you are rocking today! I decided to go with a sparkly gold eye!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 21, 2015)

I really hope to see your makeup looks today! I love looking at other makeup looks and then trying to recreate them myself! Do you do that? Here is my MOD! I did a coppery eye since I have Blue/grey eyes!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 22, 2015)

I died my hair brown so today I was experimenting with what looks good with brown hair. This is what I came up with! What makeup do you wear with brown hair? What makeup look are you rocking today?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 22, 2015)

beautiful! Featured on the home page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 22, 2015)

@@Reija Thank you so very much! It means so much to me!!!


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Jul 22, 2015)

Super pretty! I'm rocking some winged liner today as well.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jayderose (Jul 24, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> *Hey Makeup lovers! I think it would be fun if we all post our makeup of the day in this thread! You can describe what you are wearing or upload a picture or video! I would love to see your creations and what you used! I love seeing what other people do with makeup! *


I'll join you in this endeavor. Here is my face today...







I'm thinking I should have brought the eyeliner out further.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting! Looks pretty!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 24, 2015)

@@Jayderose I love the look! What color is on your lips!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Jayderose (Jul 25, 2015)

It is BelláPierre Mineral Lipstick in P.I.N.K. I put on a thin layer using a lip brush, with no primer.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 25, 2015)

@@Jayderose awesome thanks!! I love it!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 25, 2015)

Here is my makeup look for this Saturday! I can't wait to see all of yours!


----------



## Jayderose (Jul 27, 2015)

I took a break from makeup on the weekend, but here is my Monday!

I took off the glasses so y'all can see it better.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 27, 2015)

pretty!! thanks for posting!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jul 28, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


>


HI..

Looks so beautiful. Eyes are more than a mirror of the spirit So l love eye makeup.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 28, 2015)

@@Jayderose I love the purple eyeliner! It really makes your eyes pop!!!


----------



## Jayderose (Jul 28, 2015)

Today we are off to the pool, so minimal. However my 4 year old requested I do pink eyeliner so...

 






She thinks it's pretty, me not so much, but I made it waterproof so it will survive at the pool.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 28, 2015)

Love the idea of the pink liner. Love kids and their ideas. They are the best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I've had my 9-year old daughter tell me many times when my makeup is good or not so good.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jayderose (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah, it reminds me of the pink liner I would use in high school to look like I was sick so I could stay home. My mom even commented today that my eyes looked infected.  :lol:  My bumblebee replied "No they aren't, they pretty!"


----------



## Jayderose (Jul 30, 2015)

Sometimes my own makeup surprises me, since I can't see further than an inch without my glasses.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 30, 2015)

@@Jayderose I really love your makeup today!! Again, I love your lip color! I wish my lips were as full as yours!!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 30, 2015)

Here is my MOD! I did a smokey brown eye look!


----------



## Jayderose (Jul 30, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin I love your eye shadow today! Is that a grey or a blue? 

And I did get genetically lucky with the lips, but I got the over large pores to go with it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Jul 30, 2015)

I love seeing everyone's makeup!  I might have to post a look later today, I purchased the UD Smoky Palette this morning... but I told myself I can't touch it until I finish cleaning my apartment.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 30, 2015)

@@Jayderose It is actually a white eyeshadow haha! My lighting today sucked lol! And I envy you haha!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 30, 2015)

@@deathbypolkadot I would love to see what you come up with!! And I would love to see a look with the new UD Smoky Palette! I have been debating about purchasing it or not!


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Jul 30, 2015)

Here's my eye look today:
 



 



 
 
 
Products Used:

Too Faced Shadow Insurance

Urban Decay Naked Smoky Palette (Dagger, Slanted, Black Market, Password, and Combust)

Maybelline Master Precise  Eyeliner

L'Oreal Miss Manga Rock mascara


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Jul 30, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin So far I'm loving it!  I'm going to try to do an in-depth review on my blog one of these days, but I want to play around with it a bit more.  The colors are all super gorgeous and pigmented, as per usual from Urban Decay.  Today I just stuck with the typical smoky eye, but there are so many possibilities with the palette!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 30, 2015)

@@deathbypolkadot Wow! I really love the smokey look you created! The dark grey tones really make your eyes pop! I can't wait to see other looks you create with the palette and your review! I love how pigment UD is too! They are an amazing eyeshadow brand!!


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Jul 30, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin Thanks! I'm also loving that there are a variety of textures in the palette - glitter, satin, matte.  I think I'll try to create a more wearable look next time!


----------



## Jayderose (Jul 31, 2015)

Ugh, the lighting is red today...


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 31, 2015)

@@Jayderose I love your hair! Pigtails look so great on you! I try and do pigtails, but I don't think I can pull them off lol!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 31, 2015)

So pretty @@Jayderose ! Thanks for posting!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 2, 2015)

Here is my makeup look for today!!!


----------



## rebekahbradley (Aug 2, 2015)

Pretty! I loved the pop of colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 3, 2015)

Here is my makeup look for today!


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Aug 3, 2015)

Finally did a more neutral look with the UD Naked Smoky palette while I was working on a review for my blog.  Sorry I don't have more pictures.. had an eyeliner mishap! Haha..
 



 
I used the shades Dirtysweet and Radar on the lid and Combust and Whiskey mixed in the crease.


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 3, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin I'm getting an "I Dream of Jeanie" vibe, or 80's pop. Love it!

@@deathbypolkadot Beautiful!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 3, 2015)

so pretty @@everythingandnothin &amp; @@deathbypolkadot! Thanks for posting!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 3, 2015)

@@deathbypolkadot I love the neutral look! It is so awesome to see that the smoky palette isn't just for smoky looks!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 3, 2015)

@@Jayderose HAHA totally!!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 4, 2015)

Here is today's look! I went for a smokey eye and a nude lip.


----------



## DisneyDisaster (Aug 4, 2015)

So this is my face today...

I'm not happy with the eye liner at all, I tried a new one from GOSH but it was too runny and wet to be able to keep it smooth unless you're an expert (which I'm definitely not!)

I've got urban decay 'X' and 'Bust' eye shadow

Avon mineral powder foundation

Gosh lipstick in Matt Antique


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 4, 2015)

@@DisneyDisaster I love the look! I really love the lipstick!!! How do you like the Avon mineral powder foundation? I have been thinking about picking that up!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 4, 2015)

beautiful @@DisneyDisaster! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 4, 2015)

I love the smokey eye with the nude lip @@everythingandnothin

My eyes are boring, one shade shadow color, eye liner and mascara. I totally ran out of time this morning.


----------



## DisneyDisaster (Aug 4, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin Aw thank you, I've been flued up this week so it's always nice to make the effort to look better than you feel!

Yeah I do quite like the Avon mineral powder foundation, I don't like heavy coverage so I like that you can build this to however much you want and it sits well on top of various concealers/BB creams etc. but throughout the day it does sometimes start looking more powdery on my nose and chin where my skin is dry


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 4, 2015)

@@Reija I have a feeling that will be tomorrow!!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 4, 2015)

@@DisneyDisaster I so hope you feel better! Being sick is no fun at all! I have dry skin too!


----------



## DisneyDisaster (Aug 5, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin Thanks! I'm feeling better already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh do you? What foundation have you found to be best for your skin?


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 5, 2015)

@@DisneyDisaster I really like Pond's BB+ Cream and I set it with a powder. I also like Revlon ColorStay. But what I find helps a lot is spraying my face with a facial spray (like Avene Eau Thermale Spring Water) and then apply a light moisturizer. I finally apply my foundation on top!


----------



## DisneyDisaster (Aug 5, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin that's great thank you, I might have to give some of those a try!


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 5, 2015)

Today's interview makeup,


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 5, 2015)

Beautiful! Love the lip! Beautiful and not too bright for an interview.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Good luck!!!


----------



## DisneyDisaster (Aug 5, 2015)

I was feeling a bit bold today


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 5, 2015)

@@Jayderose @@DisneyDisaster I love both the looks! @@JayderoseGood luck on your interview!! I hope you get the job!! @@DisneyDisaster I love being bold sometimes lol!


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 6, 2015)

I went with yellow, green, and plum eyes today with blackberry gloss.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 6, 2015)

@JayderoseI love the eyes!! I love the subtle smokiness!!


----------



## DisneyDisaster (Aug 7, 2015)

@@Jayderose I'm always put off by eye shadows if they look green or yellow because I think they are going to be really bright, but they look lovely on you! You may have converted me!


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 7, 2015)

@@DisneyDisaster No harm in trying something new. If it looks bad, it easily washes off!

I had a graduated pink shadow and plum eyeliner with blackberry lips today, but it melted off in the Houston heat today, before I was able to get a picture.

I might recreate it tomorrow, but my mom got me the E.L.F. 32 Brights palette. SO many new colors to play with...


----------



## klarachomicz (Aug 8, 2015)

@@Jayderose when it's particularly hot, it might be a good idea to use a good eye primer (maybe even some powder on top depending on the base) to make the colours pop and help them stay all day long when it's hot outside! &lt;3


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 8, 2015)

@@klarachomicz Oh I primed out the wazoo yesterday. We hit 104F yesterday, and that is without adding in the heat index. Primers get tested here.


----------



## klarachomicz (Aug 8, 2015)

@@Jayderose that is crazy! in mainland europe is that hot as well but here in Britain it's absolutely freezing haha! Sitting under the covers within for some sun &lt;_&lt;    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xx


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 8, 2015)

@@Jayderose 104F!!!! O Wow! I would have died!!!


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 10, 2015)

Today's night look in teal.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 10, 2015)

pretty! Thanks for posting!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 10, 2015)

@@Jayderose Love the look!!!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 11, 2015)

Here is my look for today! I went with a nude shimmery eyes with a pop of blue in the waterline!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 11, 2015)

pretty! love the pop of blue!


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 11, 2015)

Love it!!


----------



## DisneyDisaster (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow I love the blue, so pretty!

Here's my efforts for a nice dinner date with the other half


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 11, 2015)

pretty! love the lip color!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 12, 2015)

@@DisneyDisaster I love the look!! Perfect for at date!!!


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 13, 2015)

My Bumblebee picked the oink and purple eyes for me today. Not that you can tell from the terrible photos my phone is taking (I can't even get a good shot in natural light). But here is my makeup for today and my inspiration!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 13, 2015)

@@Jayderose I love the makeup look! So pretty!!! Your daughter is so adorable!!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 13, 2015)

Love the pics @@Jayderose!! Nice choice of colors by your daughter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Your daughter is adorable!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 15, 2015)

Here is my look for today! I went with an antique gold eye!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 15, 2015)

Pretty!!


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 15, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## beutynik705 (Aug 16, 2015)

love it !!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 18, 2015)

Here is my look for today!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 22, 2015)

Today's Look! Shimmery Eye!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 22, 2015)

so pretty!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 22, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin Hello Blue Eyes!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 25, 2015)

I been playing around with some of the new products I have received in my subscription boxes and came up with this look!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for posting! Shared on the home page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Queennie (Aug 25, 2015)

Love the eye look @@everythingandnothin, and those eyes!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 25, 2015)

@@Queennie Thanks so much!!! I been using the Coastal Scents Reveal 3D palette that I received in my BoxyCharm all week! I am really liking it so far. Some of the colors are not pigmented, but some are very pigmented lol! @@Reija Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## stacey makeup (Aug 25, 2015)

Can i share some of my makeup looks ?  
 



 
My look for today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 25, 2015)

@@stacey makeup Yes please do!!!! That is what I want people to do. I love seeing what other people come up with!! I love the look so much!!! That blue is gorgeous!! What did you use??? I love smokey eyes!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 25, 2015)

Beautiful @@stacey makeup! Thanks for posting! Yes please the more people post the better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Can't wait to see everyone's looks!


----------



## stacey makeup (Aug 25, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin you can check my blogpost for products i used. http://staceymakeup.com/30-days-makeup-chalenge-day-13/ this look is the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you for your comment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stacey makeup (Aug 25, 2015)

@@Reija Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Aug 25, 2015)

Ah, I want to start posting too but these looks are way better than mine! I could never pull off a blue like that @@stacey makeup, but you certainly did!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 26, 2015)

@@Queennie I am sure your looks are amazing too!! I would love to see what you come up with!!


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 26, 2015)

This is my face from Monday. As you can see by how exhausted I look, teaching 1 Pre-K'er is hard. I don't see how real teachers can do it.







The eyes are neutral with the pop of teal on the lash line.

Tuesday's makeup was a casualty of a water fight.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 26, 2015)

@@Jayderose I bet that would be exhausting!!! I couldn't do it lol! Your makeup still looks great though!!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for posting @@Jayderose! Love the lip color! I can only imagine teaching the little ones or older ones for that matter. I wouldn't last 5 minutes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm ok with my own kids (barely) doing homework but to have a room full of them, no thanks. I don't know how teachers do it. I watched the teachers at the Kindergarten orientation and they were so calm and looked like they had everything under control. With all the changes to the curriculum, testing etc in the past year or so around where we live, it's amazing what they do and the same teachers are still there from when our older kids went through it. Love their dedication.


----------



## stacey makeup (Aug 26, 2015)

Cat eye black and yellow liner. Hope you like it


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 26, 2015)

@@stacey makeup Love it!!!! That yellow is amazing!!! I love the pop of color!


----------



## stacey makeup (Aug 26, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin thank you!


----------



## stacey makeup (Aug 27, 2015)

From the archive




 
Blue smoky eyes


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 27, 2015)

@@Stacey i really like your mkeup look!

yellow eyeliner! &lt;3

great lashes and pink soft lips! 

thanks for posting maybe some day this will be my makeuplook inspiration


----------



## stacey makeup (Aug 27, 2015)

@@makeupilove thank you! I would love to see your makeup looks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 27, 2015)

stacey makeup said:


> @@makeupilove thank you! I would love to see your makeup looks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sure.stacey,i would love to upload asap


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 27, 2015)

@@stacey makeup Love the eye look! I am a huge fan of blue eyeshadow!!


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 28, 2015)

i try to upload  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 28, 2015)

hope you like it girls.sorryfor my camera is not giving the full colours and details.

browns seems as blacks etc.

have a nice day!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 28, 2015)

@@makeupilove I love it!!! I love your lashes and the inner corner highlight!! Gorgeous!


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you everythingandnothin!!!!!

i will post more,for sure.


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 28, 2015)

Recreated Tuesday's makeup. No plans for water balloons with the Bumblebee today...

And I finally found my camera, so better pictures!


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 28, 2015)

Νιce Jayderose!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 29, 2015)

Here is the look for today! Went with a smokey eye again lol!


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 29, 2015)

hello @everything!!!

i like it.you have beautiful eyes also!

i cant see the eyeliner very clearly but,i know its good

EDIT i didnt do my makeup today,i dont know why! maybe because its hot here in Greece.

I hope that i make something tomorrow


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 29, 2015)

@@makeupilove Thank you so much! It is hot here too!! That is so awesome that you live in Greece!! I can't wait to see what you create next!


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 30, 2015)

Here its 10.57 in the morning,i mean 10.57 am!!

What time is there? Its strange because im the only european here or not?

what it's going on.

If you live in NYC its 3.57am ,so u r sleeping now. lol


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 30, 2015)

I will upload in a minute.hope u like it,a;though my awful camera. I musy buy a new one


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 30, 2015)

@@makeupilove Love the look!!! Awesome colors!!


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you @everything


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 30, 2015)

@@makeupilove I completely understand about the camera. The one on my phone is terrible.

However, great eyes!


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 31, 2015)

@@Jayderose thaank you,this is so kind.

I will buy another asap. You know,by keeping some money.

Camera must capture the best of the photo and not ''burning'' the colours,like mine!

Hope can buy it and post here soon!


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 31, 2015)

and thats the look with glasses


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 31, 2015)

@@makeupilove love it!!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 31, 2015)

@@makeupilove those eyelashes!! So pretty!


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you girls!! &lt;3

@@Queennie ,these are my natural.


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 1, 2015)

Today i wanted something super simple.

I didint have mascara to my upper lashes.Wanted to keep it clean.






Have a nice day! Good September.LOVE autumn


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 1, 2015)

Today's Look! I went for a more exotic look lol!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 1, 2015)

What a thin black line! wow

How did u do that?


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 1, 2015)

Tomorrow I will probably post a full makeup (including face)because today my acne therapy ends! yey


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 1, 2015)

love the colors @@everythingandnothin ! so pretty


----------



## Jayderose (Sep 1, 2015)

Love it, @@everythingandnothin! Now I need more eyeliner colors to step up my game.

Here is my "no makeup" makeup for today.


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 1, 2015)

The best makeup of yours! @@Jayderose


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 1, 2015)

so pretty @@Jayderose ! Love the "no makeup" look.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 1, 2015)

@@makeupilove I just used a liquid liner with a thin brush.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 1, 2015)

@@Jayderose I really like this look!! Your skin looks like it is glowing!! I love it!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Sep 2, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> I really hope to see your makeup looks today! I love looking at other makeup looks and then trying to recreate them myself! Do you do that? Here is my MOD! I did a coppery eye since I have Blue/grey eyes!
> 
> Beautiful. Looking very pretty...


----------



## stacey makeup (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## makeupilove (Sep 2, 2015)

Here"s my look for today.full face makeup as i said yesterday!

may i celebrate it?! end of the acne treatment.


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 2, 2015)

stacey !! you have the most professional looks here.hoho


----------



## stacey makeup (Sep 2, 2015)

@@makeupilove thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 2, 2015)

Love the different eye looks @@stacey makeup! So pretty!

@@makeupilove congratulations on the end of your treatment! Looks so pretty!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank u very much reija.im so happy today!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 3, 2015)

Today's Look:


----------



## Jayderose (Sep 3, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin Looks like it's date night!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 3, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin GO-RGE-OUS!!

Stunning red lipstick with natural eyes!


----------



## Jayderose (Sep 4, 2015)

I felt in a rock mood today.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 4, 2015)

love to look @@Jayderose!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 4, 2015)

@@Jayderose

I was about to write ''wow,rock ''

and then i read the description you gave to the makeup look

and I said ''haha I found that''

It looks good on you!

You should do this more often


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 4, 2015)

@@Jayderose GORGEOUS!! I love this look on you so much!!!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 5, 2015)

hello to everyone!

todays makeup.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 5, 2015)

Today's Look!! Glam it up!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello @@everythingandnothin ....You look beautiful ! Great makeup look.

(sorry for unsubscribing it doesnt have to do with you but for the huge amount of mails I received ....)


----------



## Hamza082 (Sep 5, 2015)

You are looking so beautiful


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 5, 2015)

pretty eyes @@makeupilove! beautiful colors @@everythingandnothin! Love the glam look!!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 5, 2015)

thank so much @@Reija !!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 5, 2015)

@@makeupilove Thanks so much girl!! And it is totally okay, I understand! I am loaded with emails too haha!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 7, 2015)

hahahaha Autumn mood with colorful clothes!




Im a child today!!!!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 8, 2015)

Today's look: Fun!!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 8, 2015)

ooh love the blue!!! looks so pretty @@everythingandnothin


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 8, 2015)

@@Reija thank you so much! I had a blast creating this one haha!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 8, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin  Its great......

You improved it so much.....your makeup looks.At least since i ''watch'' them

-oh I wish I had enough time to create some looks,too.Sorry guys.Im studying for my exams this month and things are too busy! Im looking forward to see your looks.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 9, 2015)

Another Fun look:


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 10, 2015)

simple eye look for the exams today. (university)
I added gloss to but it will come off after meal !  
simple simple simple. Dont have time  


Good morning!

Exams went very good!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Sep 10, 2015)

Stacey you have beautiful eyes. Great look.


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 11, 2015)

wink wink!!

The only thing I did today was silver eyeliner mascara and a gloss!

Ready for the exams in a couple of hours!! Good morning! 

edit: yesterday my eyeliner and shadow creased.And I was a hot mess. One of the most hot days here,traffic,and bus! I used MAC`s pro longwear concealer as a base.bad choice,but i am run out of es bases unfortunately.


----------



## stacey makeup (Sep 13, 2015)

@@marrymemakeup thank you


----------



## stacey makeup (Sep 14, 2015)

My makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 14, 2015)

wow stacey gorgeous makeup.and new hair colour!

This is what i created today.


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 15, 2015)

hello people.today's look .....




my sister gave me an old mobile phone of hers and it has better camera.

thats why you see 2008 in the name of the picture.its not too old obviously (the cell phone) I havent done the settings thats why.

so...


----------



## Beauty_Chd (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey

It's different.!

As upper lash should be prominent with the highlighted color then this gives the attractive looks.

Even more, the rich pink, warm mauve, deep peach shades are suggested for the medium skin tones.


----------



## *Mia* (Sep 16, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> Today's look: Fun!!


This one's perfect as for me! I really like it a lot! You have to be well trained to make such a white line between two black ones. Can you give us a master-class about this makeup, please!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 16, 2015)

today's makeup look.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 16, 2015)

@@*Mia* I will definitely do a tutorial on this look. It really isn't as hard is it may look lol


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 16, 2015)

what tutorial?


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 16, 2015)

@@makeupilove Of the blue eye makeup. I plan to do a tutorial on it soon.


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 17, 2015)

Do you mean on youtube? If you have a channel can i check? Or make a channel!


----------



## *Mia* (Sep 18, 2015)

I'll be waiting for that tutorial! Please tell us, when it will be ready!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 18, 2015)

@*Mia*@makeupilove I don't have a Youtube channel yet! I need to make one though lol! And I will def tell you when I have posted it!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeyyy I would love to subscribe to your channel because i couldnt on the blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

waiting to see your channel your videos and recommendations!


----------



## jolibean (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, First time posting in this thread.

This is the look I wore to the Foo Fighters concert Wednesday night. (They were AMAZING.) So it's me trying to look edgy even though it was dark and no one could see it. Still fun though. 



IMG_1886



IMG_1875


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 18, 2015)

@@makeupilove aw then I need to invest in a good camera and start making videos haha!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 18, 2015)

@@jolibean So gorgeous!!! I love the smokiness!! Aka I am a huge smokey eye fan haha! It looks fantastic!


----------



## jolibean (Sep 18, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> @@jolibean So gorgeous!!! I love the smokiness!! Aka I am a huge smokey eye fan haha! It looks fantastic!


Aww, thank you! Smokey Eyes always take me forever but it's worth the effort.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 18, 2015)

so pretty @@jolibean! Thanks for posting!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 19, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin i would really love to see it! its my dream too,but i think you have the way to do it better than me! so...im looking forward to sub! 

@@jolibean im jealous for the foo fighters gig!  and i can see the perfect harmony in the second photo hair makeup outfit. all so warm colours and autumnal.

and i agree ..always im trying to do my bests in concerts and nothing is shown in the dark.

 haha


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 19, 2015)

@@jolibean Yes they sure do, but I love the end result hehe! @@makeupilove aw thanks so much! I need to look into purchasing a camera then lol


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 20, 2015)

Today's look:


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 21, 2015)

love the new camera shots.the first foto from above is nice!

and i like the makeup too


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 21, 2015)

Today's look

scary hahaha


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 23, 2015)

Here's today's look! Kept it more simple this time lol!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 23, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin i would like to see winged eye liner. it would be nicer with your eyes!

i mean somethinghttps://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT0v38gWWOkjD9PRgbMlbwohxNLa5uSLCejAwaWwNY3LdKmJrOardlwdA like this.thick line


----------



## stacey makeup (Sep 23, 2015)

My makeup using Urban Decay Vice 4 Palette


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 23, 2015)

such pretty looks today ladies! Thanks for posting!! The colors from the UD Vice 4 palette are gorgeous!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 23, 2015)

@@makeupilove I would have done something like that, but I had to work today lol.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 23, 2015)

@@stacey makeup gorgeous girl!! Love it!!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 24, 2015)

whatever.it was just a suggestion.do whaterver u want


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 24, 2015)

today's eye look!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 24, 2015)

Here's today's look (playing around with a new palette that was sent to me hehe):


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 24, 2015)

pretty eyes ladies! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you Reija! Kisses!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 27, 2015)

Here is today's look! Playing around with emerald haha


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 28, 2015)

Yesterday's and today's looks.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 29, 2015)

Here's today! I used the Pop Beauty Eyeshadow Trio that came in my Birchbox.


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 4, 2015)

today's makeup.

we're going to see 'inside out' with the little cousin! &lt;3


----------



## Parrot Lynn (Oct 4, 2015)

Makeup using maccosmetics

Eyes:
All that glitters es
Sable es
Relaxing es *le

Cheeks
Refined golden bronzing powder

Lips
Viva glam Miley Cyrus 2 lipstick
Morange lipstick


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 4, 2015)

wow Im loving this!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Oct 4, 2015)

Today's look!! Had fun trying new eyeshadows lol!


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 5, 2015)

today's look.I bought a pink liner.I thought it was very pale on its own and i lined it again with black.


----------



## Parrot Lynn (Oct 5, 2015)

Tried a no brow look and this is wht i got

Make up of the day using maccosmetics

Eyes 
Studio finish concealer to conceal brows
Brule es
Burgundy x 9 eye palette

Cheeks
Mid tone sepia cream color base
Shadester sculpting powder

Lips
Currant lip pencil
Studded kiss lipstick


----------



## everythingandnothin (Oct 5, 2015)

@ Love the lip color!!


----------



## Parrot Lynn (Oct 5, 2015)

@everythingandnothin: thank you!


----------



## Michelle Lynn Herrera (Oct 9, 2015)

This was my MOTD


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 9, 2015)

eye makeup&amp;nails.


good morning!!!


----------



## Jayderose (Oct 9, 2015)

@ What fun!


----------



## Parrot Lynn (Oct 10, 2015)

Make up of the day using:

Eyes:
Mac club eyeshadow
Mac boom.boom room dazzle eyeshadow
Mac wedge eyeshadow
Mac ricepaper eyeshadow

Cheeks:
Mac mid tone sepia ccn
Mac taupe blush

Lips
Mac instigator lipstick
Mac nightmoth lip penci


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 10, 2015)

oh i thought it was blue brown pigment but not.

if you have jist lipstick from mac can u swatch it or wear it?

Im dying for this lipstick and i dont have it.also i searched it on youtube and didnt found demo video with this.


----------



## Parrot Lynn (Oct 11, 2015)

makeupilove said:


> oh i thought it was blue brown pigment but not.
> 
> if you have jist lipstick from mac can u swatch it or wear it?
> 
> Im dying for this lipstick and i dont have it.also i searched it on youtube and didnt found demo video with this.


Nope unfortunately i do not have Jist lipstick from mac.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## everythingandnothin (Oct 12, 2015)

Here are a few looks I did the last few days:


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 12, 2015)

Beautiful looks @@everythingandnothin !


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi, I already posted about this in another forum but I thought I'd bring it in here as well!  I used Lorac Pro palette on my eyes (Garnet, Taupe, Light Gold?, Sable, and Black), my Anastasia cream/powder contour kits, and Mac Stripdown and Cork with Taupe lipstick for the lips!  I've probably posted this three times already, sorry  :blush:   just proud I finally got the hang of highlighting/contouring.

/monthly_10_2015/post-122403-0-74647000-1444614133.jpg">/monthly_10_2015/post-122403-0-74647000-1444614133.jpg

I also wore this look saturday.  Used my Lorac pro palette again for my eyes and the Salem by Lime Crime (I know its a questionable company, but haven't found a good dupe yet if anyone can suggest one) on my lips.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Oct 12, 2015)

@@hidingfrommondays So gorgeous!! I love it!!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Oct 13, 2015)

@@everythingandnothin Thank you so much!!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Oct 13, 2015)

Today I used my MAC Burgundy palette on my eyes and Mac lipliner in plum and Lime crime cashmere!


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 16, 2015)

uhh after all these days,i do my makeup today!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 16, 2015)

hidingfrommondays said:


> Today I used my MAC Burgundy palette on my eyes and Mac lipliner in plum and Lime crime cashmere!


Thanks for posting @@hidingfrommondays! Love the lip color!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 16, 2015)

fun look @@makeupilove!


----------



## Parrot Lynn (Oct 16, 2015)

Nothing fanciful today, jus simple soft grey eyeshadows and lots of highlighting on the face


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 16, 2015)

beautiful! @


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Oct 16, 2015)

makeupaddict1983 said:


> Nothing fanciful today, jus simple soft grey eyeshadows and lots of highlighting on the face


Your skin is flawless!  What kind of highlighter do you use?


----------



## Parrot Lynn (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you ladies. I use MAC soft and gentle msf for highlighting


----------



## Parrot Lynn (Oct 18, 2015)

Not today but a few days ago... Orange eyeshadow and pink lower lash eyeliner n orangey red lips


----------



## everythingandnothin (Oct 18, 2015)

Here are my looks for the past couple of days:


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Oct 18, 2015)

Today's crazy photoshoot makeup


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Oct 18, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> Here are my looks for the past couple of days:


Love that second look!! Wow!


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 19, 2015)

@ so sweet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## everythingandnothin (Oct 19, 2015)

@@hidingfrommondays Love it so much!!! Gorgeous photos too!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Oct 21, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> @@hidingfrommondays Love it so much!!! Gorgeous photos too!


Thank you so much! This isn't from today, but this is my quick go to look (minus the lower false lashes), using Maybelline Bad to the Bronze color tattoo and my Naked palette and Mac Velvet Teddy lipstick with Whirl liner.


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 22, 2015)

eyes&amp;lips.


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Oct 22, 2015)

So, I haven't been around here in awhile because I was finishing up my degree and moving - but, I finally pulled out my makeup and had some fun this afternoon with the Urban Decay electric palette!  I don't want to take it off!


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 22, 2015)

beautiful eyes polkadot


----------



## everythingandnothin (Oct 22, 2015)

@@deathbypolkadot Totally love the look girl!! So bright and gorgeous!!!


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 24, 2015)

previous look.


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 27, 2015)

this is today's look.

happy &lt;3


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 28, 2015)

Today's look.


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Oct 28, 2015)

It's so hard to find good lighting and this def isn't it, but I used my Mac burgundy palette with my Kat Von d Lolita liquid lipstick and I used hourglass dim light ambiance lighting powder all over as a setting powder! I love how it looks on skin, although in the pic I just got back from dinner and should've blotted before. I tried pointy inner corner liner as well!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Oct 31, 2015)

My vampire makeup yesterday


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2015)

so cool @@hidingfrommondays! thanks for posting!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Nov 1, 2015)

My mermaid makeup look!


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 1, 2015)

well done hidin!!!

there is a thread reija created yesterday! you can post your halloween looks there too!!


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 1, 2015)

Today's eye makeup,inspired by my book!


----------



## Parrot Lynn (Nov 2, 2015)

Red lip look for today


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 2, 2015)

i love the eyelinerrrr!!! perfect

perfect skin ,its so luminous and fresh.

and bright red rocks.not very dark not very light.right in the middle.


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Nov 11, 2015)

Today I did my friends makeup! I did a grayish purple smokey eye paired with whirl liner and velvet teddy. I experimented a bit with baking as well!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Nov 11, 2015)

@@hidingfrommondays Stunning!!


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 13, 2015)

always happy photos,with smiles.

be always like that.

cheers


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 13, 2015)

today's look. friday 13th.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 13, 2015)

I love stalking this thread. You are all so talented!

@@makeupilove Love your brows! They're perfect!


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 13, 2015)

@@MissKris17 thank you darling! it's so nice and kind ..


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 14, 2015)

Good morning! 

in today's look i try a gift from my sister ,maybelline lash sensational,i think.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful lashes!!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Nov 15, 2015)

I used the shimmer shades from the maybelline cooper chic eye studio quad and two matte shades from my Lorac pro palette with lime crime velvetines lipstick in shroom with whirl liner. Unfortunately I did an awful job blending the liner and the lipstick and my lips look horribly over lined haha but I swear I didn't over line them!


----------



## hiheather (Nov 15, 2015)

I hoard makeup, rarely use it. After having Mac's Ruby Woo for a whole year I finally got the courage to use it.

I think I rocked it. &lt;3

This thread is gonna make me want to do my makeup daily now.


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 15, 2015)

@@Reija thank you very much &lt;3

@hiding i really like ur lips,the lipstick is nude and doesn't seem over drawed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@hiheather new to the motd?! i hope u enjoy the process of makeup and posting. i feel the same about makeup and posting everyday it really pushes me to create sth new everyday.


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 15, 2015)

actually i rarely use liner into the waterline.this is the day  

cheers


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 15, 2015)

Love the color on you @@hiheather!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Nov 17, 2015)

I tried out my Lime Crime Venus palette layered with nyx loose pearl pigment in orange with lime crime velvetine in pumpkin


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Nov 17, 2015)

Sorry it didn't attach! Also I apologize for the awkward selfie, I need a nap and need this makeup off soon haha


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 18, 2015)

acne loves me so much and came back to me 

only some good mood can aim that.

so I'm wearing my fav sephora rouge in this shade.(i have an orange-red too,and i wish i could have them all)

eyeliner mascara,nothing more when u have acne and don't want to damage your skin even more.

the lipstick,although is long wearing is gonna fade in the middle of the day ,so what remains is the eyeliner and mascara.

simple as f*ck.unfortunately.


----------



## FloreneRussell (Nov 19, 2015)

I love the color , very cute


----------



## everythingandnothin (Nov 19, 2015)

Here are some I have done the past month haha!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Nov 20, 2015)

Used my Venus palette and Lorac pro and created this look, with Mac stripdown liner and taupe lipstick


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 20, 2015)

today's look.


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 20, 2015)

hidin i love the eye makeup,your lips are always gorgeous


----------



## Sunday Girl (Nov 20, 2015)

HI I'm new here! Tommorow I will put some makeup, can't wait! xx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 20, 2015)

hello! i would love tosee ur looks!


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 20, 2015)

everythingandnothin the first lip colour is gorgeous!!!! and i like your smile


----------



## Sunday Girl (Nov 20, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> Here are some I have done the past month haha!


. Very Nice


----------



## Sunday Girl (Nov 20, 2015)

MAC girl


----------



## Sunday Girl (Nov 20, 2015)

Mac make-up


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 20, 2015)

@@Sunday Girl Very pretty!!! When I try doing looks like that I end up with glitter all over my face within an hour.

Welcome to MUT!!!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Nov 20, 2015)

@@Sunday Girl I love that liner!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Nov 20, 2015)

Excuse the terribly awkward selfie, but I wore Kendall jenner's lethal red lipstick from EL and it's my new fave!


----------



## Sunday Girl (Nov 21, 2015)

hidingfrommondays said:


> @@Sunday Girl I love that liner!


it's a pro longwear from MAC - Nice Composure ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you. xx


----------



## Sunday Girl (Nov 21, 2015)

hidingfrommondays said:


> Excuse the terribly awkward selfie, but I wore Kendall jenner's lethal red lipstick from EL and it's my new fave!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg


your lips looks very juicy with this colour :smilehappyyes: I like it!


----------



## Sunday Girl (Nov 21, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> @@Sunday Girl Very pretty!!! When I try doing looks like that I end up with glitter all over my face within an hour.
> 
> Welcome to MUT!!!


Thank You!  it's not a glitter,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  this is a Silverstroke Fluidline from the MAC It's a brightened silver with a metallic sheen. I recomened that way, xx


----------



## everythingandnothin (Nov 21, 2015)

@@makeupilove Aw thanks so much!! That means a lot to me! @@Sunday Girl Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 22, 2015)

sundaygirl! so glam!


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 23, 2015)

Black Monday!


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 25, 2015)

today's makeup is face makeup too!  rare for me.

i took three quick photos to show you without posing like the other ones hahah because i don't have time to play today.

really simple,eyeliner,and nothing on the lips.actually i erased them with some makeup remover because there was a little amount of foundation on,and i heard that we better don't have foundation on the lips although i like the effect it gives.does anyone know why we shouldn't?


----------



## mahi (Nov 26, 2015)

Great..you are looking... give some idea about eye lining. i have a light blackish eye...


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 26, 2015)

hello.what do you mean?

If i undertand this correctly you need some tips about eye lining?


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Nov 28, 2015)

Makeup last night!


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 29, 2015)

Oh hidin I think you applied my suggestion of makeup! GREAT


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Nov 29, 2015)

@@makeupilove yes I did! I'm not one for understatement so I love kind of having everything dramatic lol so I went heavier on the eyes and the contour with lots of lashes but made the lips a neutral color but still very pouty in their own right haha! At my next event I definitely plan on making the lips very bold!


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 30, 2015)

@@hidingfrommondays Today is Monday,hide!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Yes,and I liked the final result.Looks so elegant!

Nice body too! If you have any tips feel free to share with me,send me a p.m or whatever.

or open a niew thread talking about this!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Dec 4, 2015)

My face couldn't take a decent selfie today so I got silly but I used my w7 palette that's an exact dupe for Naked 2 (but slightly less pigmented lol) and kat Von d in Lolita. I instagrammed this pic of the lipstick haha


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2015)

ooh I love the lip color @@hidingfrommondays!! So pretty! Thanks for posting!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Dec 5, 2015)

Also I got bored and changed my lipstick because I received Limecrime Riot and decided to draw freckles all over my face with a my Anastasia Brow Wiz and my Mac lipliners in Cork and Stripdown after I watched a makeup artist draw freckles on another model in a YouTube video for a photoshoot


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 5, 2015)

the lipstain is such a nice shade! better that straight nude


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 6, 2015)

craft glitter demo for today.sticked with gloss.


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 6, 2015)

These are my ladies.I had so much fun.such a great night.

i forgot to take a picture of my makeup.red lips,a nice eye.....great night.cheers




im so proud and thankful for this. share love &lt;3 its the best thing in the world!


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 8, 2015)

@@makeupilove That is so cool that you got to do that! The girls are beautiful, I bet they had a great time!


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 8, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> @@makeupilove That is so cool that you got to do that! The girls are beautiful, I bet they had a great time!


definitely absolutely,i cant describe haha

They were looking themselves at the mirror haha it was so exciting for them

i think i loved that day.


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 8, 2015)

also they asked me if i want to do their makeup again (17of december) for an open course!


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 11, 2015)

Morning!!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Dec 13, 2015)

I got a camera that picks up my makeup colors a lot better, I've posted this before but it's my go-to grunge look with my Lime Crime Venus palette and Velvetine lipstick in Shroom


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 14, 2015)

woooooow! like it so much!

which is the camera????


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Dec 14, 2015)

makeupilove said:


> woooooow! like it so much!
> 
> which is the camera????


It is the Sony a5100!


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 17, 2015)

first attempt.falsies.


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Dec 18, 2015)

Here is mine from yesterday and today!

First is a look using my Lorac Pro Palette II and I lined my lips with Mac Plum and filled with Mac Stone lipstick.

The second look is using multiple palettes for an amber eye with winged liner and I used Mac nightmoth to line my lips and Anastasia Beverly Hills liquid lipstick in Midnight.


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 18, 2015)

i like yesterday's very much!!! so flattering


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 18, 2015)

so pretty @@hidingfrommondays! Thanks for posting!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Dec 19, 2015)

Yesterday's makeup using the Lime Crime Venus palette and Velvetine in Salem


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 19, 2015)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 19, 2015)

Pretty @@hidingfrommondays! Featured on the home page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## lupe_212 (Dec 20, 2015)

I love it!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Dec 20, 2015)

Reija said:


> Pretty @@hidingfrommondays! Featured on the home page.


Ah omg so awesome! Haha thank you!

Today's makeup - I just got the Anastasia Self Made Palette and decided to try it out and go a little pinker and girlier than my comfort zone. I used Mac Whirl Liner and Urban Decay 1993 lipstick


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Dec 21, 2015)

Today's makeup look with the ABH Selfmade palette and Mac Currant lipliner with ABH sad girl lipstick... Unfortunately as much as I love the color for lipstick, I think I am returning it to Macy's because I'm not happy about the formulation. Faded easy and difficult to touch up!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 21, 2015)

I love the lip color @@hidingfrommondays! What a bummer the formula is not working out.


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Dec 22, 2015)

Today's makeup. Subtle cut crease with my Lorac pro palette and Mac currant lipliner and Lime Crime Wicked velvetine on the lips!


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 24, 2015)

*A new makeup look from me.Today I played with an old palette.   **  Hm,I guess,you should not forget old stuff.*


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Dec 24, 2015)

A bit of a more colorful look today than my normal, since my birchbox came. Styleeyes formal eyes duo, Marcelle blue lagoon liner, elf black felt pen waterproof liner, Rimmel glam eyes mascara, and The Beauty Crop Lightning Crew Highlighter as a highlighter and blush.

I'm a little in love with the blue liner. I might buy it one day in.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 25, 2015)

pretty looks @@makeupilove and @@thatgeekygirlfriend, love the eye colors. Thanks for posting!! Will feature both on the homepage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## prisciladee (Dec 25, 2015)

New Years Eve look I just did.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 25, 2015)

so pretty @@prisciladee! love the eyes with the nude lip. Thanks for posting!


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Dec 25, 2015)

Today's makeup featuring my big sis! She used her naked palette and a Buxom gloss (not sure the shade though) and I used my Lorac pro palette, good Nyx loose pigment?", and Mac liner in kiss me quick and Estee Laurer lip envy potion in Lethal Red


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 25, 2015)

so pretty!!


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 26, 2015)

thank you so much reija!!!!

hidin youre both very pretty.


----------



## ExclusiveYanyan (Dec 26, 2015)

Used cover fx custom cover drops in shade g20 mixed in with Loreal Infallible foundation

Lippie is KatVonD in shade LOLITA


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Dec 26, 2015)

Today's makeup using my Anastasia Beverly Hills Artist palette, my dip brow pomade, my Huda Beauty lashes in Scarlett, with Mac lipliner in Nightmoth and Lime Crime lipstick on Serpentina. I also popped in my Soloticas hidrocharme contacts in mel


----------



## Nymuva94 (Dec 30, 2015)

Todays makeup is brown smokey eye with a nude lip perfect for work or school, follow my IG: Ameerasays and Youtube page: Ameerasays for more details on this look


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 31, 2015)

FAKE (just for fun)


----------



## Mena Ximena (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello ladies I'm new to the group. This was my birthday makeup from last night


----------



## Jayderose (Jan 5, 2016)

It's been a while since I posted. I decided to have some fun with the new items I picked up from the Circular Swap and Secret Santa.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 5, 2016)

Welcome @! Beautiful look! Thanks for posting! Happy Birthday also!

@@Jayderose pretty looks! Thanks for posting! I love the lip color.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jan 5, 2016)

@ So stunning!!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jan 5, 2016)

@@Jayderose Omgsh I love this look on you so much!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry I have been MIA haha!! Here are some of my looks lately:


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 6, 2016)

beautiful looks @@everythingandnothin! Thanks for posting!


----------



## makeupilove (Jan 7, 2016)

Love it.


----------



## heather.waatson (Jan 8, 2016)

Superb looks @everythingandnothin could you also share with us a small vdo clip of these tutorials. That would be greatly helpful for us


----------



## melliemelissa (Jan 12, 2016)

Wow! I just loved your color combinations


----------



## makeupilove (Jan 18, 2016)

This will probably be my last post in the site.

Im about to start a new life without internet.Fingers crossed everything will be fine.who knows......

So I created this eye look yesterday,which has a lot of shadows,but it doesn't seem to have.

a light blue to green duocrome pigment,a light blue shadow and a middle blue from my pupa milano palette,a purple and a fuchsia by Pierre René shadow,

a silvery-white by the same brand,and a black with golden shimmer by inglot.

mascara is by maybelline.no false lashes.thats it I think.

ps. oh and two eyeliners,the blue and the silver,by essense,those are the long lasting,silver its lovely but the blue is by no mean long lasting,I don't like it but I will finish this up.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 18, 2016)

love the look @@makeupilove! Hope you'll come back soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jan 21, 2016)

@@heather.waatson That is definitely in the works!! I want to do those little Instagram videos once I figure out how to do them haha!


----------



## heather.waatson (Jan 22, 2016)

@everythingandnothin Well they are quite easy   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> aren't they?


----------



## Jayderose (Jan 25, 2016)

I used the products I got in my Jan 2016 ipsy bag for this.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2016)

so pretty @@Jayderose! Thanks for posting!


----------



## lisamarie715 (Jan 27, 2016)

I love these forums! I'm a new presenter for a makeup company called Younique, and I love it. I wear the makeup everyday! This is one of the looks I love to wear!


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Feb 13, 2016)

Love looking at everyone's creations!  It has been awhile since I've stopped by this forum!

I did a few things today:

First a continuation of my NHL inspired series:




 
Then, a bronze smoky look using Maybelline's The Rock Nudes palette.
 



I haven't played around with makeup in awhile, so I was having all sorts of fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2016)

So pretty @@deathbypolkadot! Thanks for stopping by and posting!! Will share on the front page as well.


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Feb 13, 2016)

@@Reija  Thanks so much!!  :lol:


----------



## Anna88 (Feb 15, 2016)

I like to do my make up simple and naturally looking. I used false eyelashes from Le Future Lashes for my look in medium volume and Bobby Brown foundation.


----------



## Jayderose (Feb 15, 2016)

My latest that I'm playing with. Still tweaking, as I am not happy with the lip color.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for posting @Jaderose! I like the lip color! Will also feature on the home page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 15, 2016)

@@Anna88, looks pretty! Thanks for posting! Will feature it on the homepage as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## everythingandnothin (Feb 19, 2016)

Here are some fun looks I have been doing lately! I call it Mirror Image because I am replicating the picture on my eyes!!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow so cool @@everythingandnothin! Thanks for posting! Will feature on the home page


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Feb 20, 2016)

@@everythingandnothin  Love them all!  Especially the aurora one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## everythingandnothin (Feb 20, 2016)

@@Reija Thanks so much!!!!! Made my day!!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Feb 20, 2016)

@@deathbypolkadot Thanks girl!!!! That has to be one of my favorites too! I was so unsure of how it was going to look, but in the end it came together. I love when makeup surprises you haha!


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Feb 20, 2016)

@@everythingandnothin  I've noticed that the looks I'm not sure about in the beginning turn out to be the best in the end!


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Feb 20, 2016)

I did this today using glitter from OCC - inspired by Lady Gaga's Superbowl look.  I'm not entirely satisfied with it, but it was still really fun. It's a little dark,I just got a new camera so I haven't got all the setting quite down yet haha


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 20, 2016)

What a fun look @@deathbypolkadot! Thanks for posting!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Feb 20, 2016)

@@deathbypolkadot I totally agree!!! And I love that look!! So glittery and gorgeous!!


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Feb 21, 2016)

I got halfway through the teams in my NHL inspired series and decided to re-do most of them.  So we're starting at the beginning AGAIN with the Anaheim Ducks.


----------



## MoonShimmer (Feb 21, 2016)

Loving the NHL themes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 21, 2016)

deathbypolkadot said:


> I did this today using glitter from OCC - inspired by Lady Gaga's Superbowl look.  I'm not entirely satisfied with it, but it was still really fun. It's a little dark,I just got a new camera so I haven't got all the setting quite down yet haha


Did you see NikkieTutorials?  You did a great job!  Love that red sparkle!


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Feb 21, 2016)

@@InSearchOfPerfectSkin  Thanks!  I did see NikkieTutorials!  I think Pixiwoo did a tutorial as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The red glitter was super fun, but I'm still finding it all over my face - it never goes away!  hahaha


----------



## hidingfrommondays (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey guys! I haven't posted in a while


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Feb 23, 2016)

This was an NHL series fail (hence, only one photo), turned out too light!  But, I thought it was cool anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2016)

such pretty looks ladies!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Feb 27, 2016)

Here is my fun look this week:


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you @@everythingandnothin and @@deathbypolkadot for posting! Will feature on the home page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Feb 27, 2016)

@@everythingandnothin  OMG.  That is so creative and looks AWESOME!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Feb 28, 2016)

@@deathbypolkadot AWWW thanks so much love!! The swan is my favorite that I have done so far haha!


----------



## Haya (Mar 5, 2016)

Simple and elegant. Me like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## andrgiu (Apr 3, 2016)

I liked these a lot, very elegant!


----------



## makeupilove (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## makeupilove (Apr 6, 2016)

But eventually I thought I would like to spice it up a little bit......


----------



## makeupilove (Apr 7, 2016)

Motd

And disaster nails haahahhahaha


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Apr 7, 2016)

I may have gotten a sweet little tube in the mail today. So I decided to test it out! Jeffree Star is a freaking genius for this formula.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 7, 2016)

thatgeekygirlfriend said:


> I may have gotten a sweet little tube in the mail today. So I decided to test it out! Jeffree Star is a freaking genius for this formula.


Thanks for posting @@thatgeekygirlfriend! Looks awesome! I was wondering about the Jeffree Star liquid lipsticks and wanted to try. Good to know the formula is good.


----------



## makeupilove (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Geek2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Pretty @@makeupilove! thanks for posting!


----------



## makeupilove (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you very much @@Reija! I think I would like to post a new one everyday,since I came back here! I missed this kind of hobby,doing my makeup and then take a picture.And I wish I had clear skin just to not have the need to put foundation and cover -up my blemishes.I have to be patient.

Today I went to the Body shop store,and I wanted to buy the foundation 'lightening'' in the pale shade ,it was like 16euros.Im glad that I found that because I saw it in a video ''melissa autry grwm'' and I would like to buy it,but then I bought the tee tree fase wash and the tee tree face lotion,for my acne,because it was just 8 euros +7euros= 15e. So I made a more wise purchase.Oh I can;t forget the other product.I wish I had money to buy all the store.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Please post one every day @@makeupilove if you'd like. Glad you are back.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## KeysRitual (Apr 17, 2016)

My friend and I (I'm the one with the orange hair)


----------



## makeupilove (Apr 24, 2016)

reija i didnt stick to theprogram hahahah


----------



## makeupilove (Apr 24, 2016)

makeupilove said:


> 20160424_122451.jpg
> 
> reija i didnt stick to theprogram hahahah


And my nails ...are fake but beautiful hahah


----------



## makeupilove (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Brooke Shores (Apr 26, 2016)

makeupilove said:


> And my nails ...are fake but beautiful hahah


cute


----------



## makeupilove (Apr 27, 2016)

my aesthitician dyed my eyelashes yesterday night.

im pretty sure it doesnt show up.the colour was blue black.

dissapointed by thst.there is only a little difference.

i have naturally dark brown hair &amp; brows &amp; Lashes.

i would like to try thisagain fira better result.

butshe told me that i can have thisinstead of mascara,and the result will be very natural.

has anyonetried this before ?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 27, 2016)

Looks pretty @@makeupilove! My mom used to have hers tinted but I've never tried it. They looked natural. She would layer mascara on top of the tinting most days though to get more volume on her lashes.


----------



## makeupilove (May 6, 2016)

Today I created this eye makeup(morning) and I went the dog to the vet .I think that is called.haha

@@Reija if youre here,i want you to recommend me some brands for glitter!

i know litcosmetics,nyx,bh,bulkglitters!


----------



## Geek2 (May 6, 2016)

makeupilove said:


> @Reija if youre here,i want you to recommend me some brands for glitter! i know litcosmetics,nyx,bh,bulkglitters!


 Have you checked Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics and Urban Decay? They have glitter makeup also. MAC and Inglot are really nice too.


----------



## makeupilove (May 7, 2016)

I know but i want sth affordable since glitter idnt sth u apply on a daily basis.

i will look up for inglot.the rest are more expensive.(mac,occ and ud i cant find in my country)

we do have some brands here like lovie and pierre rene (polish brand) but if u want to give like 5 or 6 euros for one colour u will have to limit yourself as far as the colour shades.idk


----------



## makeupilove (May 7, 2016)

I can find mac,inglot,lovie,pierre rene,nyx...only for these we have stores here.

idk sth else.


----------



## makeupilove (May 7, 2016)

Todays makeup look


----------



## Geek2 (May 7, 2016)

Love the lip color @@makeupilove!


----------



## makeupilove (May 10, 2016)

Extra crazy extra crazy today! : p


----------



## Remi Ajuwon (May 15, 2016)

My Prom makeup tutorial using cruelty free makeup: 


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHuJdu2PX3w
```


----------



## makeupilove (May 15, 2016)

Todays eye makeup


----------



## beauticianwebsite (May 16, 2016)

It's impressive.


----------



## makeupilove (May 17, 2016)

:*


----------



## makeupilove (May 18, 2016)

New (for me) bh eyeshadow palette! Super fast shipping!

Shadows better apply with the finger! Although im very pleased for the price!


----------



## makeupilove (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Geek2 (May 19, 2016)

Pretty @@makeupilove! Glad you are enjoying the BH cosmetics palette. It has a lot of fun colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## makeupilove (May 19, 2016)

Yes,and today the pigmentation was super,because of the concealer i put underneath.

Yesterday it was bare lids! Im planning another purchase for sure! If u have sth to recommend,feel free!


----------



## makeupilove (May 20, 2016)

After all these years,struggling with acne, I decided to buy a blush palette so I can have a different variety of blushes to wear. Years ago, I owned one single blush that I didnt use to wear because it was accentuate my acne. I hope my blush application is good. Beginner!


----------



## Geek2 (May 20, 2016)

Looks pretty @@makeupilove! Blushes are fun to play with and bronzers too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## makeupilove (May 25, 2016)

Im just so excited about this new lipstick shade!!!!

I will make a post with all lipstick swatches


----------



## Geek2 (May 25, 2016)

so pretty @@makeupilove!


----------



## makeupilove (May 26, 2016)

Motd


----------



## makeupilove (May 27, 2016)

Motd


----------



## makeupilove (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## makeupilove (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## makeupilove (Jun 16, 2016)

Im so proud of myself and i wanted to share. I did the makeup for these girls this evening...and the demakillage.. under time pressure.

I received so much love today.

Quote of the day " one person can do so much that he/she cant even imagine" &lt;3 《3 &lt;3


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for sharing @@makeupilove! nice work!


----------



## EyedolizeCosmetics (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi guys! I actually made this shadow along with many others. Not sure if this is against the rules but I'm going to link my shop in case anyone is interested. Please inform me if this is against the rules


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 19, 2016)

@@EyedolizeCosmetics The rules are there for you to read and follow:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/page/articles.html/post/support/terms-of-service


----------



## EyedolizeCosmetics (Jun 19, 2016)

Mkay my bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupilove (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice glitter


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 4, 2016)

Today's makeup. The lipcolour got many compliments. I loved the sunset. My greek friend


----------



## Evycosmetics (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey!

This was my make up for today, bit late, but here it is!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 8, 2016)

So pretty @@Evycosmetics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## makeupilove (Jul 14, 2016)

Eye makeup is for me somrthing to calm my nerves for when i deal with my acne and feel bad about it.

Everything's gonna be alright.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 15, 2016)

Makeup is an art.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 18, 2016)

Beautiful day outside!!!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 18, 2016)

beautiful pictures @@makeupilove! Thanks for posting!


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Jul 24, 2016)

I didn't create this look to share, was just playing around with some makeup yesterday evening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but, I thought it turned out okay.  Used a bunch of Urban Decay - Naked2 (I think. LOL) and Electric palette.  I did edit the contrast on this photo slightly so that pink would be as obvious as it is in real life.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 24, 2016)

so pretty! Thanks for posting @@deathbypolkadot!


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 24, 2016)

Hahah hilarious pose. But today night was my cousin's birthday party. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 24, 2016)

great look @@makeupilove! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Shannon Wilson (Jul 26, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFl2oXAwdEY Check out my Cut crease eyeshadow look on YouTube!!!!


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 28, 2016)

For me...its pure disappointment.




I can do it better.


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 21, 2016)

What do you think of the eyeliner???


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 27, 2016)

Im so proud of me.




Good morning. Today's eye makeup.


----------



## Jemsheridan (Sep 9, 2016)

@@makeupilove I love the teal color


----------



## GlobalTeleShopping (Sep 14, 2016)

wow!!! amazing your eyeshadow.!!! I have no knowledge about makeup,but seeing your post and image, simply inspired. i am just not good looking as you, so can help me for doing makeup?


----------



## stacey makeup (Sep 18, 2016)

Long time did't post anything..... Here is one from my archive


----------



## blackjackky (Feb 10, 2017)

Very cute, I love the colours!


----------



## Sharmaine Sommer (Mar 10, 2017)

I have been loving just a basic, black, cat-eye and using the Naked Eye shadow palette for neutral browns and pinks with a hint of orange in the crease from my Pony Effect Seoul Conceptual Eyes Quad palette. I keep the blush very minimal but very pink from the Milani Romantic Rose. Still love to use a darker contour and strong highlight (NARS Sculpting Multiple Duo Stick) and finish off my lips with Too Faced Melted Chocolate lipstick in Chocolate Milkshake. If i want to go for a more sexy look, i'll use black liner on my water line and smudge it slightly using an eye shadow blending blush with the same orange shade I used on my top lid. :wub:


----------



## theblendingqueen (Sep 11, 2017)

Electric purple makeup.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2018)

Here is my makeup for today. I pulled out the Becca primer and forgot how good it is. It doesn’t interfere with the foundation and creates the perfect canvas for the foundation.


----------



## Mademoisellemakeup (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello everyone! I’m new here and I just finished my makeup, this is not my everyday or makeup for going out, this is just practicing...eyebrows  :e058-emoji:

for lipstick, i think nude lipstic is good..


----------



## UpsnaaPicks (Mar 17, 2018)

MOTD: pretty in pink

Base: Chanel Vita Lumiere Aqua in Beige 22

Eyes: Huda Beauty and Urban Decay Naked 3 

Cheeks: Nars Liquid Blush in Orgasm

Lips: Pat McGrath Matte Trance in 005 Full Panic

Highlighter: Becca Champagne Pop


----------



## CosmoPro (Mar 25, 2018)

I am a Make-up Artist from Southern California and here is one of my looks.  :e41c-emoji:

I post looks regularly on my FB page: Glam Lash Boutique


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 1, 2018)

Spring makeup inspo


----------



## mery s (Apr 11, 2018)

beautiful eyes contouring !

some beautiful make up products


----------



## Avery654 (Apr 20, 2018)

You look good, It's so cute.


----------



## raylesso (May 8, 2018)

Before I start to think about applying makeup, it’s important to take good care of mu skin by cleaning and moisturizing. Today I only use lip stick? on my lips?.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (May 19, 2018)

Nice selfies! I love nude makeups tho sometimes it doesn't look good on me lol.


----------



## Claudia Rech (May 30, 2018)

Hi, my name's Claudia and I'm starting a YouTube channel on makeup.
If you want to check, the link is below.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkaDlQV-6FE


----------



## hautcosmetics (Jun 6, 2018)

beautiful, Love the colors!


----------



## Martina Smith (Sep 3, 2018)

CosmoPro said:


> I am a Make-up Artist from Southern California and here is one of my looks.  :e41c-emoji:
> 
> I post looks regularly on my FB page: Glam Lash Boutique
> 
> View attachment 20358


Its very beautiful thanks for sharing your work it very amazing.


----------



## Manu Verma (Sep 13, 2018)

*ORGANIC FOUNDATION FOR DRY SKIN*

Organic foundations for everyone to dermatologists and tested foundations on faces inclusive shade ranges, smooth application, enduring finishes, and comfortable wear. The organic foundation feels like low reward and foundation is truly going unnoticed. The best foundation is a generous shade range, has budge-proof overage and skin flawlessly even finish. An organic foundation that gives a flawless radiant complexion and a natural look that is light and comfortable to wear and helps protect the skin from pollution and free radical damage, while mineral colors correct imperfections leaving the skin fresh.


----------



## wendykimonodate (Sep 20, 2018)

? haha


----------



## Twitter Beauty (Sep 20, 2018)

CosmoPro said:


> I am a Make-up Artist from Southern California and here is one of my looks.  :e41c-emoji:
> 
> I post looks regularly on my FB page: Glam Lash Boutique
> 
> View attachment 20358


Love this look!  Pretty


----------



## MariaK (Sep 25, 2018)

Wow! So jealous of your makeup talents. Wish I am that skilled, too. Gotta practice more and more. Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Carrie18 (Sep 27, 2018)

Very nice make up! ? I like your eye shadows colours! My day makeup start from BB cream these products are my favorite for every day! ?


----------



## anna.den (Sep 28, 2018)

everythingandnothin said:


> *Hey Makeup lovers! I think it would be fun if we all post our makeup of the day in this thread! You can describe what you are wearing or upload a picture or video! I would love to see your creations and what you used! I love seeing what other people do with makeup! *
> 
> I'll start the first one:
> 
> ...


omg amazing! love it!


----------



## hautcosmetics (Oct 12, 2018)

Love the eyes. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jinisha (Nov 20, 2018)

Very nice makeup


----------



## kamleshsen (Dec 5, 2018)

Loved you creation... nice attractive shades used in lower eyes... would love to experiment this on my beauties... thanks for such a nice idea.


----------



## Ester Virga (Dec 18, 2018)

Wow! You are looking pretty and attractive. What you applied behind eyes?


----------



## elitebeautysociety (Dec 20, 2018)

You are looking beautiful specially your eyes.


----------



## lizagreene98 (Dec 20, 2018)

Just loved all your looks for the day!!


----------



## Mary McBride (Dec 28, 2018)

I really like the color combination of your eye makeup. It's so cool


----------



## amberjamil99 (Dec 28, 2018)

Lovely and a very different eye makeup. I simply put on mascara, eye liner and lipstick as a daily makeup routine.


----------



## dreamplanshine (Jan 7, 2019)

The wedding is getting closer … If you have not yet found the proper hairstyle, without panic, there are great hairstyles for different types of hair. We hope that some of those listed will be the right one for you. Therefore, make sure you also schedule a general wedding hairstyle test so that you are absolutely sure that this is it!























Source link

I hope this may help someone.


----------



## elitebeautysociety (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi

I love your makeup creation.you are Looking cute.


----------



## elitebeautysociety (Feb 14, 2019)

Very Nice makeup.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (Feb 19, 2019)

Looks great. Thank you


----------



## shelly24 (Mar 25, 2019)

If you want to be a professional makeup artist then let us teach you how to excel in becoming an *eyelash extension* specialist. We guarantee that you will go home feeling confident to perform eyelash extension services right away with our one-on-one hands-on training.


----------



## KumariSupriya (Mar 29, 2019)

Amazing...Loved the colors.


----------



## SkynWithin (Apr 25, 2019)

Need Make-Up Remover? Try Black Soap from www.skynwithin.bigcartel.com It worked great !


----------



## Priyasahani (May 13, 2019)

Hi, If for the day I would say I am currently wearing the* clamy spf15* foundation and this really is the best foundation used by me and experienced. It is an Indian brand still has an international level of touch.


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (May 15, 2019)

Sooo Cute. Thank you for sharing this


----------



## Prerna Bisht (Feb 11, 2020)

I wear this makeup today. I am party ready???.

How's it?


----------



## Monika Bhatia (Feb 12, 2020)

Simply you are gorgeous.

I love to be called fashion queen among my college friend so came here. But really happy to know lots of new innovation here


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Mar 2, 2020)

beautiful makeup &lt;3


----------

